# IBS a disability?



## rosipederson (Dec 28, 2004)

Does anyone have any thoughts about IBS being a disability? I'm feeling kind of guilty about trying to qualify for disability resource services at my university (flexible attendance, electronic assignments, notes and audio tapes of missed classes etc.). Sure, my IBS makes me miss alot of classes, but is it really a physical disability? Opinions? Has anyone dealt with this decision? What did you do and why?


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

It should be... I think... I've missed a lot of school days because of it


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

well, firstly--ibs is a physical condition that is not controllable. so that alone is an important part of the qualification. but more importantly in the decision of whether to use the disability 'resources', is ask yourself whether it is affecting your performance in class.i found all this out about the disbility stuff because i looked into it during a particularly bad spell, when a certain prof was a stickler for attendance. i was still doing all the work, but just couldn't always make it to class.so, if it's not impacting your grades, then don't worry about it. but if it is, and you are doing all you can, then i think it is completely reasonable. it is a health condition that has no cure, so you gotta do what you gotta do!that's my 2 cents,midge.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

ps. if the disbility centre and your doctor think you're being a whiner, and that you don't qualify, they'll say so--you don't get the final say in it anyway!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

IBS is not classed as a disability, ive been there... i was house bound for a month, no response to meds or anything. went into trying to get some help so i could get a taxi into college so i could attempt real life. they told me though ibs is medical condition its not a disabilty obv whoever said that didnt surfer like some of us do. it should be a disabilty but i think somehow its not as too many people have or some silly reason, i dont know


----------



## betsy126 (Feb 7, 2005)

ive lied before to my teachers, telling them i ate something bad the night before crud....but there are teachers that are cool with you getting up and using the bathroom or being late. telling them before the class begins and getting their input is good. and also these professors should be adult about things like this, we are human, they have to deal with it


----------



## 21517 (Aug 31, 2005)

Some colleges consider IBS for their disability programs, you'll get extra help, and extra time on tests and exams. Good luck with school.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

disÂ·aÂ·bilÂ·iÂ·ty n. pl. disÂ·aÂ·bilÂ·iÂ·ties 1. 1. The condition of being disabled; incapacity. 2. The period of such a condition: never received a penny during her disability. 2. A disadvantage or deficiency, especially a physical or mental impairment that interferes with or prevents normal achievement in a particular area. 3. Something that hinders or incapacitates. 4. Law. A legal incapacity or disqualification.I'd say if you fit into one or more of those categories, then, yeah.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Any condition that interfers with your ability to go to school go to work, etc can be considered for a disability.IBS is not on most lists of conditions for which the usual sufferer has problems that qualify as disabled, but some do have IBS severe enough that it interferes with life just as much as Crohn's or Ulc. Colitis that are on the list of diseases that the usual sufferer is considered likely to be disabled.K.


----------

